# black tipped catfish depression?



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have a black tipped catfish that used to swim laps in the aquarium before I lost my pictus catfish to ick (loss of appetite). Now, he just sits at the bottom of the tank with very little swimming around. Now my question is, do these catfish need to be in pairs? Will getting another one of its kind "cheer" him up? And can he die of "depression"?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I had 2 together, if you are talking columbian shark, silver tipped shark, they grow large enough to eat small fish, are pigs.
They need brackish water when young and full on saltwater when older.


----------

